# Metal Slate Installation Costs



## Germanyjon

I want to replace my roof (hail damage) with a metal-slate shingle such as seen at this web site:

http://edcoproducts.com/arrowline/arrowline-slate.php

So far, I've gotten estimates to install such shingles that are three times the cost of asphalt shingles.

Can someone please tell me why the cost is so much higher? And does someone know of an installer in my area, Huntsville AL, that can install for a reasonable cost?

Jon


----------



## Ed the Roofer

Less competition for installing that type of product and labor is extremely slow.

Rather than focus on price differences, focus on the quality of the contractors installation methods.

Ed


----------



## red_cedar

Answer to your question is somewhat dependant on the type asphalt shingle you are comparing price to.

Competition realy does not have much to do with the true cost of a metal roof installation. It more has to do with the material cost and time to correctly install the sytem as well as the needed prep work to get the roof to a point one could start the process.

Materials that were mentioned for metal have a very good chance of costing more then what it would cost for an entire 25-30 yr asphalt shingle roof tear off and install.

Installation takes more time. It is not a wam - bam method like asphalt shingles.


----------



## Grumpy

Product costs more, last time I priced decra metal shingles it was 7 times the cost of asphalt shingles. Installation is alot slower, about 3 times as much time required. 

Compitition has a bearing on everything. I bet there is a wee bit more gross profit in the job for this type roof as compared to as ashlat shingle. In the asphalt shingle market it's so competitive that the going rate is based on cheating your taxes and insurance. That's how competitive it is. 

Although I do agree the bulk of the difference in price is in the aforementioned labor and material differences.


----------



## red_cedar

We have been on the competive end of residential metal roofing for about 10 yrs.
What I mean by competitive is price projects against other speclized contractors.
I imagine there is more money in the commercial end of things.

Before the prices were low due to promotion, now the prices are low due to the nature of the work. Because it is more labor intensive, contractors go with lower labor costs, eastern Euopeons and those south of the US.
Lower labor cost equates to lower overall price.
Then there are the contractors that want to get some metal roofs under their belts. They are not doing them at the prices that one would need to make money on.
Then we have the vrtical seam roofing that contractors form their own material. Thus becomeing manufactures but with no certifications to the panels. They run the material much less costly almost giving it away therfore reducing the overall cost and therefore charging less
With manufactures, if a dealer ( buy direct ) of a particular material doesnt have the sales, then the manufacturer gets other dealers sometimes creating to many dealers where one feels forced to offer for less.
The way asphalt shingles are applied and the length of time the material lasts is where there is decent money.
Trouble is everyone is killing each other in all markets.

Different metal systems have different costs to them. Some go up faster then others, but all take longer then shingles.

I didnt mean to be contradictory but its not all as it seems.


----------



## Grumpy

No doubt there are low priced competitors in any specialized trade, including metal roofing. However the point I was trying to make that when comparing the shear volume of "contractors" who do asphalt shingles vs the sheer volume of contractors who do metal roofing, there are so so so many more people who think they are shingle roofers vs metal roofers. 

I find the vast majority of metal roofers at least have a clue, even if they are under valuing their serivces. It's not like shingles where you can buy the materials at home depot and have installed a deck yesterday a roof today and have a bathroom on the schedule for tomorrow. Most, not all, metal roofers are at least roofers. 


BTW the only metal roofs we've done are panelized. Either standing seam or flat locked soldered seam. 99% are copper, and all are custom field fabricated. or as you said we form our own material without manufacturer certification. With metal we really only do bays, bows, gazebos, porches, dormers, small jobs.


----------



## OUTLAW

My prices for metal roofs can be very high.

A metal roof with many details can be very time consuming.

Since my prices are based on manhours and not a % mark-up, this puts me out of the ballpark on alot of bids. Thats OK with me. Let some one else work for nothing.


----------



## Grumpy

red, fix the link for classicmetal. 

I thought you were a contractor. I did not know you were a distributor.


----------



## Grumpy

I wish to get into distributorship after I get my roofing installation company stablizied. That won't happen until I get two full time sales reps who can produce. After that happens I want to start a contractor distributorship and equipment rental. I think it will be a nice way to have a real big storage for my installation company, buy our most commonly used materials in bulk, and sell off the surplus to our competitors, thus giving us a more competitive advantage.


----------



## OUTLAW

I was selling standing seam metal panels and the trim to competitors.

I have discontinued that service.

These same guys are uncutting my prices on other jobs and then want me to fabricate their metal.

My roll-former and folder can sit in the warehouse and colect dust.


----------



## Grumpy

OUTLAW said:


> I was selling standing seam metal panels and the trim to competitors.
> 
> I have discontinued that service.
> 
> These same guys are uncutting my prices on other jobs and then want me to fabricate their metal.
> 
> My roll-former and folder can sit in the warehouse and colect dust.


 Why not just raise their price oodles and oodles?


----------



## ProfessionalMetalRoofs

*Arrowline*

My company is www.professionalmetalroofs.com I'm Paul the owner.
Arrowline is a great product. The reason the price is high is because of the cost of materials and time of installation. A shingle roof goes on in 1 day. The arrowline material will take about 3-4 days to install on an average size house. That's where the difference in price is....it's all in the labor.

I'd love to give you a quote. Go to my site and give me a call.



Germanyjon said:


> I want to replace my roof (hail damage) with a metal-slate shingle such as seen at this web site:
> 
> http://edcoproducts.com/arrowline/arrowline-slate.php
> 
> So far, I've gotten estimates to install such shingles that are three times the cost of asphalt shingles.
> 
> Can someone please tell me why the cost is so much higher? And does someone know of an installer in my area, Huntsville AL, that can install for a reasonable cost?
> 
> Jon


----------



## MGP Roofing

I guess that this is a reasonably new product in your area. Here in New Zealand, we have had metal tiles similar to these since the 1960's, though the slate/shake style has only come in about 15 years ago. 

The shake design is ok, the older designs we have are crap, dent very easily and also leak easily through the fixings which are just nails through the nose of the tile. Often they're installed in a hurry due to low contractor rates, too.

Been replacing a 20yr old one with Landmarks, the tiles look ok but the roof leaks like a seive, such that the battens are rotten in many places. Generally a 20-35yr roof over here, if the denting from foot traffic doesn't get them, corrosion does after about 30-35yrs, sooner in areas close to the sea.

Regarding the Arrow ones you refer to, it sounds like they'd be even harder to repair than the ones here due to the locking system but at least they'd be more waterproof as the fixings are covered.

Have a look at http://www.gerardroofs.co.nz for our local product. I see they have a 20yr coating warranty now but I don't think they've improved much on 20yrs ago.

Asphalt is fast gaining market share down here, not least because you can walk anywhere on it without denting anything!

A pic of the shake style and one of a 35yr old roof.


----------



## MGP Roofing

I now see that Gerard have a US site, they only sell their best designs of tile there i see.


----------

